# Rousey vs. Charlotte will go down as an underrated Gem.



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rewatching that match and it was great. A physical war that really never let up and the crowd was super into it by the end despite both women being disliked by most of the smarks. Yes the finish stunk and they had to follow Cody but I urge people to re watch it with an open mind. It was a GREAT match.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It was decent but after comparing it to their initial encounter at SS 18 i think it's a slight step down but I wouldn't say it's a bad match it's mostly because people were hyped for 3 other matches on night 1.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

It wasn't terrible. But neither was it remarkable, and it certainly was not great. It felt more like a b-ppv match than a Mania match. Aside from the derpy finish which only reminded us that we'll be seeing more of this uninteresting program, it was quite forgettable.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I thought it was bad. 

That was on only one viewing, but I remember it being sloppy, and I hated the finish.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I guess I'm kind of in the middle of the pack with this match.

I saw a lot of negative feedback as soon as the match was over because as the old saying goes "all they remember is the finish". And the finish was dreadful. Not so much for the ref bump and all of that but just Charlotte winning off a Big Boot. It just felt lazy for a show like Mania.

The match before that I thought was going well and they were putting in some good work. Had they not done that finish, gone a few more minutes, and had Ronda win with the Armbar, it would be remembered more fondly.

And another factor that brings it down is that Ronda didn't / doesn't really have that much juice going for her as a babyface. I mean she can get the weekly crowds to cheer her and even at Mania she got some cheers. But at the same time, it didn't feel like Bianca/Becky where fans wanted so badly for Bianca to get her redemption.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Most big Charlotte matches are underrated gems

Her match with Trish falls into that same category


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Trish match was way better than this 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Me when I lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

Lol no.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

It was the worst match of the night. Charlotte looks worse than ever. Ronda going soft on the kendo stick shots. It felt disjointed and sloppy. As bad as the WM38 match was, this was worse. In many ways it felt like the type of garbage gimmick matches on AEW tv, even the Shida/Deeb street fight was better than this, which says a lot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

otbr87 said:


> It was the worst match of the night. Charlotte looks worse than ever. Ronda going soft on the kendo stick shots. It felt disjointed and sloppy. As bad as the WM38 match was, this was worse. In many ways it felt like the type of garbage gimmick matches on AEW tv, even the Shida/Deeb street fight was better than this, which says a lot.


This thread is about their WM match, unless we’ve all time traveled.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

TBF it was a gem compared to that terrible match they had at mania lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

